# Weird.. is this odd?



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey everyone. well after my rams learned to raise their fry they are still spawning every 10 days. They have 12 fry and the female and male just spawned again tonight. it seemed very odd to me considering they should raise the young first correct?.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tropicana said:


> Hey everyone. well after my rams learned to raise their fry they are still spawning every 10 days. They have 12 fry and the female and male just spawned again tonight. it seemed very odd to me considering they should raise the young first correct?.


No, they don't have the same attachment to fry as higher animals do. Basically, protect them till they hatch, then they're on their own.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol alright thanks ameekplec. i guess im used to other fish that parent for a long time.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, the rams will usually take great care of their fry after they become free swimming - moving them around to different locations and fending off predators. Typically the male will watch the outer territory while the female stays close to the fry. I've seen the roles reversed too. It is quite interesting to see them move fry around in their mouths, and gobble up, then spit out, the ones that stray off from the pack.

Typically when they spawn again, the current fry will then be considered a threat, so it is best to remove them into a different tank. You will find (well, I did anyway) as your rams mature they will slow down the frequency that they spawn and in turn, take better care of the fry that do hatch.

One of my pairs watched over fry for almost 4 weeks before the male wanted to spawn again, other times I have seen them spawn 4-5 days apart.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah they sure do take care of them, today i found out that the eggs hatched and they ate them and are caring for the previous fry better like they are new again lol.


----------

